# Vaseline Passports - Aye or Nay?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Go ahead and tell us what you think.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Vaseline is for dry lips right?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Absolutely! It's messy, but it makes them harder to steal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is this a tie in with your pickle suprise thread?


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Vaseline helps objects (such as ”pickles”j PASS through various PORTS. So, I guess i vote yes


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you've had both Vaselines then yes.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Requiring one would be a slippery slope.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I was at Costco today and saw a picture of Jennifer Anniston on the display for Aveeno lotion.

In my mind I’m like…
She goddam well knows the connection..


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> I was at Costco today and saw a picture of Jennifer Anniston on the display for Aveeno lotion.
> 
> In my mind I’m like…
> She goddam well knows the connection..


She has soft hands?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> She has soft hands?


She knows that she has catapulted half of America through puberty.

There is no better human being to endorse Aveeno.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Whale oil beef hooked...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This is for proof that I have been Vaselined? Twice? It might be useful for Canada but foreign countries are skeptical of mixing two brands. I'd suggest that for everyone that hasn't had their 2nd Vaseline treatment, to chose a brand recognized world-wide. You wouldn't want land in a foreign country and be subject to their Vaseline treatments, in a dimly lit room I might add.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> catapulted


LMAO!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, if it will get me in and out quicker, I'm all for it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Well, if it will get me in and out quicker, I'm all for it.


You should really take your time.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> You should really take your time.


Wait a minute, what are we talking about here?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Always12AM said:


> She knows that she has catapulted half of America through puberty.
> 
> There is no better human being to endorse Aveeno.


I am sure that most guys didn't go for Aveeno, and just used whatever was handy.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> I am sure that most guys didn't go for Aveeno, and just used whatever was handy.


Like a neighbour?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fresh pie.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

1SweetRide said:


> Like a neighbour?


More like Vaseline, Brylcreem, bear grease.....

...or so I am told...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

1SweetRide said:


> Like a neighbour?


More like Vaseline, Brylcreem, bear grease.....

...or so I am told...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Bare back!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Whale oil beef hooked...


M R Ducks!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> I am sure that most guys didn't go for Aveeno, and just used whatever was handy.


The full Jennifer Anniston experience requires aveeno


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Reach for organic whale teet oil.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Vaseline? I thought that went out like Ovaltine.
we had some for diaper changes back in the day, but I wouldn’t use it for much else.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The "Vaccine Passport" thread is gone. Think we can hide out in here without being spotted??


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

#6. How do you feel after a prostate examination? Include the words “Vaseline”, “butter” and “knucket“ in your answer. (12 marks).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank god my knucket was buttered in vaseline before the exam.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I taint gonna.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

slag banal said:


> #6. How do you feel after a prostate examination? Include the words “Vaseline”, “butter” and “knucket“ in your answer. (12 marks).


Funny.

Anyway folks, get your prostate checked. Early detection saves lives.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Checked or striped?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

For that pickle surprise.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> The "Vaccine Passport" thread is gone. Think we can hide out in here without being spotted??


Until you get reported by one of your neighbours, maybe.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> Until you get reported by one of your neighbours, maybe.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is hysterical. I love reading between the lines. We all need a good laugh. 

You know you can buy Vaseline in quantity. 16oz jars. That’s enough to last quite a while! Lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> This thread is hysterical. I love reading between the lines. We all need a good laugh.
> 
> You know you can buy Vaseline in quantity. 16oz jars. That’s enough to last quite a while! Lol


You’d think but we have some fairly exuberant users on this forum. They’re lucky if they get a week out of a large jar.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Used to be my number one choice of lubricant for all my bicycle repairs.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Used to be my number one choice of lubricant for all my bicycle repairs.


Were you and your bikes close?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Were you and your bikes close?


ever seen how small bike seats are these days? lol
They even have "dropper" seat posts that with a flick of a button, drop a few inches, and then pop up again. Can do it all day long


----------

